# Disable Autoconfigure for IPv6 [SOLVED]

## wswartzendruber

I'm using baselayout-2 and want to disable my interfaces from generating IPv6 addresses based on MAC.  I want only one, static address that I assign, plus the link-local.

How can this be done?Last edited by wswartzendruber on Sat Jan 01, 2011 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

You can have multiple IPv6 addresses on one interface.   It's perfectly normal.  One option is to just leave the autoconfigured address there and add other static addresses you want to add.  It looks like to disable autoconfigure you can set /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/ethX/autoconf to zero.

----------

## wswartzendruber

I want only one global IPv6 address per interface.  Those addresses are access, and I want as few as possible.

The only reliable way I found to resolve this is like so:

```
# Disable IPv6 autoconfiguration

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 0 

net.ipv6.conf.eth1.accept_ra = 0 
```

Specifying "all" or "default" did not work for eth1, just eth0.

----------

